# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Estiman que las precipitaciones descenderán hasta un 20 % en el Mediterráneo

## sergi1907

Investigadores de la Universidad de Alicante (UA) estiman que las temperaturas medias en la cuenca del Mediterráneo aumentarán entre 3 y 4 grados en el siglo XXI y que las precipitaciones descenderán hasta un 20 por ciento.
Así consta en el primer avance de un estudio de investigación europeo en el que participa la UA junto con otra instituciones académicas y centros científicos, denominado ESPON-Climate y cuyo objetivo es analizar los efectos del cambio climático sobre las economías locales y regionales del espacio geográfico europeo.
Esos hipotéticos impactos afectarían sobre todo a sus recursos hídricos y a su actividad turística, ha indicado a Efe el codirector de la investigación y catedrático del Instituto de Geografía en la UA, Jorge Olcina.
El estudio parte de la estimación de que las temperaturas promedio en la cuenca del Mediterráneo pueden aumentar considerablemente durante el siglo XXI, mientras que las precipitaciones disminuirían.
A partir de esa previsión, la investigación trata de analizar, en el caso concreto de la Comunitat Valenciana, la vulnerabilidad de su litoral, una situación que puede acentuarse debido a los efectos derivados del cambio climático.
Según Olcina, el estudio revela la necesidad de que "las administraciones se den cuenta de lo que esta sucediendo y que consideren un amplio abanico de medidas de adaptación" a los cambios.
Con ello, ha aclarado el catedrático, no se pretende "asustar, ni alarmar", sino "informar" sobre los posibles cambios que se producirán "a medio o a largo plazo".
A este respecto, ha subrayado que la zona mediterránea es "muy sensible" y, por tanto, hay que "empezar a actuar".
Entre las medidas planteadas por el científico figuran la "desalación" -proceso de eliminar la sal del agua marina- y la "reutilización de aguas regeneradas".
Olcina ha advertido también de que el cambio climático "repercutirá" en la afluencia turística, "un lujo que la Comunitat Valenciana no puede permitirse".
Sin embargo, ha precisado que esta región española es una zona que "siempre se ha adaptado a los cambios", lo cual no evita que se tomen las medidas oportunas para reducir los posibles efectos climáticos.
Respecto a los casos de Valencia y Alicante, el análisis ha señalado que la exposición a la futura escasez de recursos hídricos es alta y más importante cuanto más al sur del litoral levantino, por ello prevé una capacidad de adaptación mayor en la capital de la Comunitat, ya que influyen el nivel de temperaturas, el régimen pluviométrico o la renta per cápita, entre otras variables
El informe preliminar expone como caso extremo el de la costa andaluza en donde la combinación de las condiciones climatológicas de esa región la convierten en la zona española más vulnerable.
En cambio, algunas áreas de Cataluña y las Islas Baleares tienen mayor capacidad de adaptación a las posibles circunstancias futuras auguradas por los investigadores.
En la elaboración del proyecto, los científicos han valorado en cada territorio la sensibilidad física, económica, social y ambiental, así como las capacidades de adaptación tecnológica y económica a los posibles cambios climáticos.
Las variables estudiadas son la disminución de la disponibilidad de agua, la situación del empleo en la industria hotelera, las infraestructuras turísticas y la magnitud de la expansión urbana.
A ello hay que añadir los índices de consumo de agua en las zonas turísticas, los ingresos regionales, la capacidad de desalación y la reutilización del agua. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20523

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
El número de días de lluvia aumenta en la Península Ibérica desde 1903, pero son cada vez menos intensas

Jue, 7 abr, 2011

Destacados, Sequía
Un equipo de investigadores, dirigido por la Universidad de Extremadura, ha analizado por primera vez la frecuencia de las precipitaciones en toda la Península Ibérica de 1903 a 2003. Los resultados demuestran que a lo largo del siglo XX el número de días de lluvia ha aumentado, salvo en la zona del golfo de Cádiz y el oeste de Portugal. Pero las lluvias son cada vez menos intensas, excepto en esas dos zonas.

El estudio, que ha utilizado datos de precipitación diaria en 27 estaciones de España y Portugal, proporciona la primera evaluación a largo plazo de los cambios de la lluvia en la Península Ibérica. El periodo de estudio que abarca (de 1903 a 2003) es el más largo conocido hasta ahora.

El número de días de lluvia total (mayor a 0,2 mm/día) y ligera (entre 0,2 y 2,5 mm/día) se incrementa en la mayoría de los observatorios de la Península, excepto en la zona oeste de Portugal y en el golfo de Cádiz, donde el número de días decrece, asegura a SINC Mª Cruz Gallego, autora principal e investigadora en el departamento de Física de la Universidad de Extremadura.

Según la investigadora, en la mayoría de los observatorios de la Península, la lluvia está siendo cada vez menos intensa, salvo en el oeste de Portugal y el golfo de Cádiz, donde parece que se está intensificando, manifiesta la investigadora, quien señala que la proporción de lluvia ligera aumenta en todo el territorio, pero disminuye en esas dos zonas, donde se observa un aumento de la lluvia intensa.

El estudio, que se ha publicado en Journal of Geophysical Research, recoge series homogéneas de precipitación a lo largo del siglo XX de forma global en toda la Península Ibérica. El equipo de investigación evaluó las tendencias en el número de días de lluvia estacional, los máximos y medianas estacionales de duración de periodos secos y la proporción estacional de cada categoría de lluvia (total, ligera, moderada, intensa y muy intensa).

La duración máxima de periodos secos disminuye para la mayor parte de observatorios sobre la Península a lo largo del año, con las mismas excepciones de la zona occidental de Portugal y el golfo de Cádiz, donde están aumentando, recalca Gallego. Como consecuencia, los eventos lluviosos están cada vez menos espaciados en la Península.
Un siglo de lluvia

Los científicos dividieron los datos en dos subperiodos: de 1903 a 1953, y de 1954 a 2003 para analizar con más detalle el comportamiento de las tendencias. En el primer subperiodo, los investigadores observaron una disminución casi generalizada del número de días de lluvia en otoño para todas las categorías de precipitación, aclara la experta.

Para el segundo subperiodo (1954-2003), encontraron un patrón de comportamiento opuesto: un aumento del número de días de lluvia en otoño para todas las categorías de precipitación, sobre todo para la total y ligera.
En primavera, el número de días de lluvia aumentó sobre todo para las categorías de lluvia total, moderada (entre 2,5 y 7,5 mm/día) e intensa (superior a 7,5 mm/día) para el primer subperiodo. Para el segundo disminuye levemente. En invierno, esta disminución es más clara.

Los investigadores señalan que analizar un periodo largo ayuda a ver el comportamiento de la lluvia a lo largo del siglo. Pero si se analizan subperiodos más pequeños dentro del periodo completo, se pueden encontrar comportamientos contrarios al global, concluye la científica.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Gallego, M.C.; Trigo, R.M.; Vaquero, J.M.; Brunet, M.; García, J.A.; Sigro, J.; Valente, M.A. Trends in frequency indices of daily precipitation over the Iberian Peninsula during the last century Journal of Geophysical Research-Atmospheres 116: D02109, 21 de enero de 2011. doi:10.1029/2010JD014255

Fuente: SINC

----------

